# Hagen Ladder reactor vs DIY method



## mitchell2345 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

I just got enough money to start my presurized CO2 injection. I had been messing around with the Hagen CO2 kit but couldnt get CO2 hight enough (only about 10ppm :icon_frow ) So I investing in a new system. My lfs said to use the Hagen ladder diffuser but I just want to make sure this is the "best" method. I read the article on this site (http://www.plantedtank.net/co2reactor.html) and im wondering if that would be better. Give me you thoughts. Would it be worth spending the extra money? Id have to get a bubble counter of some kind if i did that. As i just got my new presurized system working today im not sure what my CO2 levels will settle at. Its been going all day and its rised up to 16 ppm!  Also from what i read from the forums you want 20 - 30 ppm of CO2 in the water. Is this correct? Also what does that translate into bbm?

Thanks,
Mitchell


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You haven't mentioned the size of your tank (and I am too lazy to research all your posts right now), but...

The Hagen bubble ladder is not the "best" method. I don't think there is a single best method, there are many ways to get CO2 into the water, and all have their strengths and disadvantages.

The Ladder is good for smaller tanks, disadvantages are that sometimes bubbles get stuck (snails, or plants growing into the path), and they are a little unsighty IMO. You will need fairly good water movement to transport the CO2 rich water to all sides and corners of the tank.

The reactor you're referring to looks even worse in a tank, but can get much more CO2 dissolved into the water, making it suitable for larger tanks.

The slickest solution is IMO to use your filter to dissolve CO2. There are inline reactors that you can build yourself if you have a canister filter, or you can bubble the CO2 directly into the inlet if the filter doesn't complain and starts burping.


----------



## mitchell2345 (Jun 9, 2004)

My tank is 55 gal. Im running 2 Whisper 30-60 power filters. I have been pondering how i could a a reactor that was outside of the tank but so far im stuck.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You won't get even CO2 levels throughout the tank with the ladder. Unless you're considering a canister, the powered reactor like in the article might be your best bet.

Theoretically you could bubble the CO2 into the Whisper inlets, but practically I have not used these filters, so not sure if they will dissolve some/all of the CO2 and if they will loose a large percentage due to the HOB surface agitation.

There isn't a direct relation between bubbles per minute and CO2 ppm, you will need to keep testing and adjust bubble count relative to your results.

PS: No need to pm me... if I think I have anything useful to add... I will :wink:


----------



## mitchell2345 (Jun 9, 2004)

I tried putting buble into filters but it gargled at me ill have to make a reactor


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

You can DIY a bubble counter as well. See http://rexgrigg.com/bubblecounter.jpg for the basic idea.


----------

